# NRA in hot water



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://talkingpointsmemo.com/muckr...-bid-to-dissolve-group-alleging-massive-fraud


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Not shocked that they are going after the NRA at this level again. This may bring the NRA to open it's books and be a costly legal battle that wastes more funds. This is just one more hoop to jump through. Does anyone know what is going on at the upper management at the NRA?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

rickclark28 said:


> Not shocked that they are going after the NRA at this level again. This may bring the NRA to open it's books and be a costly legal battle that wastes more funds. This is just one more hoop to jump through. Does anyone know what is going on at the upper management at the NRA?


I bet those in the upper management level at the NRA know.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I see it going no where but cost lots of money to get there her own public statements prove she can't be involved.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

The NY AG just may win. 
Wayne and his friends have treated the NRA as their own piggy bank.

Good part?
Think of the GOA with the money of the NRA.

AFS


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw some articles in the past about LaPierre’s spending habits and vowed I would not support them anymore until the upper level management was removed. I will only pay my membership but make no other contributions.
Suppose this conduct has anything to do with why Oliver North left as President a couple years ago? Yup, according to things published recently, he was very critical of executive management treating the organization like their personal piggy bank. 

If all the allegations cited in the article are true, LaPierre and upper management should be removed and unless the organization can come to a settlement with the AG about instituting controls to stop these type offenses going forward, they should be dissolved. That conduct is clearly in violation of not for profit laws and principles.

The timing is clearly politically motivated but the allegations, if true, are certainly cause for major concern.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd heard many years ago of inappropriate spending and such. 

Seems like if you take an individual, or a group of individuals, and put them in charge and management of large sums of money, there's gonna be graft and corruption. 

Must just be human nature at play.................


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

The normal term of President of the NRA is one year. Mostly a ceremonial role,


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*New York Attorney General Tish James sued the National Rifle Association* on Thursday, seeking to dissolve the pro-gun advocacy group over allegations of massive fraud and extensive self-dealing.

So if there is corruption found in New York, then "Tish" has jurisdiction in New York to do something about it, PERIOD.
It would be up to AG Bill Barr to move against the NRA or not in the rest of the USA.
I doubt "Tish" could dissolve Alka-Seltzer.

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

The suit alleges that longtime CEO Wayne LaPierre and three other top officials "instituted a culture of self-dealing, mismanagement, and negligent oversight at the NRA,"

Being called out by the most self absorbed, corrupt, manipulative, racist, negligent party in the history of the world. 
Oh the irony.
"Snip"
The normal term of President of the NRA is one year. Mostly a ceremonial role,

The executive branch of two are the people who run the NRA. La Pierre and Cox are the two left standing, and I hear Cox left the NRA earlier this year. Maybe not.
All the Presidents, VP's Board members and everything else are just a smoke screen to the organization. It started well enough, but has been corrupted by La Pierre and company while they built an untouchable status for themselves.
People hate it when I point this out and I have lost some friends over it. They peobably weren't that great of friends, but were passionate enough to make a stand, and I'm OK with that. I think about sending them a note asking about the current (before this) state of the cult,,,,er,, Club, but won't go to that level.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

LostinTexas said:


> The executive branch of two are the people who run the NRA. La Pierre and Cox are the two left standing, and I hear Cox left the NRA earlier this year. Maybe not.
> All the Presidents, VP's Board members and everything else are just a smoke screen to the organization. It started well enough, but has been corrupted by La Pierre and company while they built an untouchable status for themselves.
> People hate it when I point this out and I have lost some friends over it. They peobably weren't that great of friends, but were passionate enough to make a stand, and I'm OK with that. I think about sending them a note asking about the current (before this) state of the cult,,,,er,, Club, but won't go to that level.


Exactly why I won't contribute anything but my dues.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> *New York Attorney General Tish James sued the National Rifle Association* on Thursday, seeking to dissolve the pro-gun advocacy group over allegations of massive fraud and extensive self-dealing.
> GW


They should incorporate in Texas, transfer all the assets over to the new corporation and tell NY to go eff themselves.their exempt status is determined federally. They don't need to be incorporated in NY,, they can be domiciled in any state. Not justifying LaPierre's spending, just saying it might not be worth the cost to go toe to toe with New York.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Lititia James has started a job that she does not want to finish. 
Between defunding the POLICE, eliminating bail for suspects and turning them loose, allowing riots to run wild for two months, and now trying to dissolve the NRA and disarm those who can not expect protection from the POLICE, the socialist democrats have screwed themselves.
I predict a landslide victory for Trump and I am very optimistic about the House and Senate.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

We can only hope. But yes, the Dems are pretty scary.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> Lititia James has started a job that she does not want to finish.
> Between defunding the POLICE, eliminating bail for suspects and turning them loose, allowing riots to run wild for two months, and now trying to dissolve the NRA and disarm those who can not expect protection from the POLICE, the *socialist democrats have screwed themselves.*
> *I predict a landslide victory for Trump and I am very optimistic about the House and Senate.*
> 
> GW


One would think, but never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. 
*Even on forums like this, and maybe in this one, there are a lot of narrow minded single issue vocalists that proclaim to vote for a third party and marinade in their virtue. That sort of things elects Democrats, and that would be beyond tragic after seeing the mask come off the past 3½ years.*


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

This has stopped being about the NRA and has deteriorated into a political rant. time to close it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on you guys, stay on topic. 

Not everything is about politics. It's about possibly corrupt humans.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Not everything is about politics. It's about possibly corrupt humans.


OK, The topic is about the ultra left New York state AG going after the NRA three months before a presidential election. 
Why would I think that that is political?
Let's just talk ONLY about the allegations made against La Pierre and his cronies.
That isn't political at all, is it.
Might as well look for a profitable "BUY BACK" program for your guns.
GMAFB!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> OK, The topic is about the ultra left New York state AG going after the NRA three months before a presidential election.
> Why would I think that that is political?
> Let's just talk ONLY about the allegations made against La Pierre and his cronies.
> That isn't political at all, is it.
> ...


Talk about whatever you want. Have at it! I don't give a damn.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Talk about whatever you want. Have at it! I don't give a damn.


That would mean I get to use my first amendment rights with your blessings. Thanks but unnecessary.
My second amendment rights are what I want to defend, since the right to keep and bear arms could save the lives of my family, my friends or myself.
Post tripe regarding what a lefty AG in arguably the most left state wants to do to the NRA if you like.

*


paratrooper said:



Have at it! I don't give a damn.[/QUOTE

Click to expand...

*


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bottom line is this. I'm done with you! Ignore my threads and posts, and I'll do the same.

This will be a better forum if we both agree.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It will much more entertaining If you keep on posting YAHOO news as fact and then wait for me to post something about the second amendment, handguns, rifles, shooting, or shotguns.
BTW, Can't wait for the news on the new TV!

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> Come on you guys, stay on topic.
> 
> Not everything is about politics. It's about possibly corrupt humans.


LMAO, the whole thread is about a politician playing politics. Suing to close a private company? Their tax exempt status is from the Feds. I guess she could move to revoke it in NY, but don't think a law suit is the way to go, I could be wrong.
The whole thing is NRA Bad virtue signalling. And a dangerous signal at that.
A little thread drift is expected.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> This has stopped being about the NRA and has deteriorated into a political rant. time to close it.


It was always about a lefty politician from a gun hating state government going after our gun rights.
The NRA may not be perfect, but those here that want to sing along with "Tish James" need to be responded to. 
Shutting down the conversation right after the left speaks might please some, NOT ME.
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like the same type of allegations we just exposed in CONGRESS, FBI, CIA.
Did I miss any?
Gloified news broadcasting,,, the pictures are all file pics, we'll through up BREAKING NEWS.

Was that small claims court? Judge Judy might get thus one


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Bottom line is this. I'm done with you! Ignore my threads and posts, and I'll do the same.
> 
> This will be a better forum if we both agree.


I have a solution, pretend you're married to each other. 
I little disagreement every now and then. 
I just don't have any ideas about the make up sex


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I have a solution, pretend you're married to each other.
> I little disagreement every now and then.
> I just don't have any ideas about the make up sex


There won't be any sloppy kisses, Pic.

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lilita James is the Missouri city Attorney, just in another State. Using her power of AG to Push BLM agenda. Side with her and you are nothing but BLM cohorts. NRA is going across the country in courts every where in defense of the Second Amendment and People here trashing the NRA and sounding like a Bunch of CNN mouth Pieces. Disgusting.

She wins and she wins a big power play for BLM and the NY liberal Marist that want to destroy America. If you do not like the NRA or think it should be just Perfect then vote for LILITA and get the hell in line with all her Piece of Crap cohorts. But do not pretend you are pro 2A. What next the same CNN mouth Pieces here want to Defund the Police also?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lilita James is the Missouri city Attorney, just in another State. Using her power of AG to Push BLM agenda. Side with her and you are nothing but BLM cohorts. NRA is going across the country in courts every where in defense of the Second Amendment and People here trashing the NRA and sounding like a Bunch of CNN mouth Pieces. Disgusting.
> 
> She wins and she wins a big power play for BLM and the NY liberal Marist that want to destroy America. If you do not like the NRA or think it should be just Perfect then vote for LILITA and get the hell in line with all her Piece of Crap cohorts. But do not pretend you are pro 2A. What next the same CNN mouth Pieces here want to Defund the Police also?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I support the 2nd amendment and the NRA. I just don’t endorse the personal excesses that LaPierre is accused of. Not for him nor any other person in charge of a not for profit. Yes, NY’s attack is politically motivated and yes, it is anti gun but guess what? It never would have happened if LaPierre hadn’t done what he did. He handed the issue to the NYAG on a Silver platter. I truly hope NY loses but I am not surprised and it’s about time LaPierre was called to account and removed from power. How effin stupid and arrogant could he be? He was just waving a red flag in front of the bull. Idiot. He needs to go.i don’t want him spending my money on his wardrobe and jet vacations. BS!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This was published in May 2019. Seems LaPierre's habits have been questioned for at least the past year? Unless you're saying this is a fictional account of what is going on there, is there a reason to not consider it credible?

https://www.thetrace.org/rounds/leaked-nra-documents-wayne-lapierre-lavish-spending/


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> This was published in May 2019. Seems LaPierre's habits have been questioned for at least the past year? Unless you're saying this is a fictional account of what is going on there, is there a reason to not consider it credible?
> 
> https://www.thetrace.org/rounds/leaked-nra-documents-wayne-lapierre-lavish-spending/


Sorry RJ3369, I was very harsh, that was uncalled for.
You didn't answer the egg question, lol


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ve been aware of the reported issues about LaPierre’s reported personal spending and abuses of his situation. As I said, I renewed my membership but won’t send them anything more until he is either publically reprimanded or given the boot. He’s setting a bad example for any not for profit, and indeed for one which is right at the center of a hot button issue today. It’s just plain arrogant or stupid, and I don’t think he’s that dumb, so it must be uncalled for arrogance which certainly makes the NRA’s image more tarnished than it already is. We don’t need to be looking like a bunch of old White ******* Gun lovers.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The Liberals and The Rhino's are alway's talking trash about the NRA. Some here sound just like something off the CNN Channel. They would talk this trash no matter who the CEO was. LaPierre is a "Wedge Issue". Use him as a way to get to all the NRA. 
The NRA is one of the Strongest force in America to keep the 2nd amendment right. You can bet that many that talk the CNN trash, also support BLM.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

So you're OK with Wayne using the NRA as his personal piggy bank.? It's no secret it's happening.
Oliver North tried to have Wayne kicked out.

Lately the NRA hasn't been doing much.

AFS


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, here we go again, more CNN . Ever notice that all political Parties want to try and use the private parties, vacations etc to change the subject. Sorry Dude, I am for the NRA and what the Greatness it does for the 2A amendment to OUR right to Bear Arms. You want to destroy it, they get in line with Kamala Harris. She would love to have YOUR voice with her.
You and CNN will focus the same ole same ole, the Wayne is just so Bad, just a bad man. While you are totally blinded by the Good of The NRA. Face it, you want the NRA gone.
Just like the rest of the BLM and Bernie Snowflakes. You want to bash the NRA then do so at the Dem convention.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

People need to be held accountable, no matter what organization they represent. That's what's so messed up about our society as it is now. No personal responsibility. 

If Wayne did in fact, take and/or use money that wasn't his, he needs to account for it. Sounds as if he has some explaining to do.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, here we go again, more CNN . Ever notice that all political Parties want to try and use the private parties, vacations etc to change the subject. Sorry Dude, I am for the NRA and what the Greatness it does for the 2A amendment to OUR right to Bear Arms. You want to destroy it, they get in line with Kamala Harris. She would love to have YOUR voice with her.
> You and CNN will focus the same ole same ole, the Wayne is just so Bad, just a bad man. While you are totally blinded by the Good of The NRA. Face it, you want the NRA gone.
> Just like the rest of the BLM and Bernie Snowflakes. You want to bash the NRA then do so at the Dem convention.


It's not more CNN, it's a person in authority spending public money for personal purposes. Yes, as a Not for Profit organization, under most state laws, they are an organization operated for a religious, charitable, scientific, or educational purpose whose profits, if any, do not go to the benefit of any private individual. Someone who spends money of that or any not for profit organization on personal excesses is violating a public trust. LaPierre is doing just that and he should be removed. I am absolutely not in favor of any banning or dismantling of the NRA, just removal of people who abuse their money for personal excess. You are misinformed if you don't think that La Pierre is abusing his position, and our money. 
What the NY AG is doing by suing the NRA is a direct result of LaPierre's activities and personal spending. I don't support the suit, but I do support stopping these abuses at the NRA.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Myself, I don't think it's any of Lititia James' God damn business who heads the NRA as it is a private organization. Shouldn't it be up to the members of the NRA to throw the bums out if they're using dues and or contributions for their own personal gain? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> People need to be held accountable, no matter what organization they represent. That's what's so messed up about our society as it is now. No personal responsibility.


How about addressing that train of thought to Joe Biden? Or as I call him Joe BYE-GONE


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There's countless individuals that could use that talk. Seems like more-or-less, most everyone is subject to misdeeds at one time or another. 

Maybe that's just how business goes about being conducted?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> Myself, I don't think it's any of Lititia James' God damn business who heads the NRA as it is a private organization. Shouldn't it be up to the members of the NRA to throw the bums out if they're using dues and or contributions for their own personal gain? Am I missing something here?


They are tax exempt under code section 501c4 as a community welfare organization established to promote charitable or educational purposes. Again, that status does not allow abuse of monies. If they were a private social organization and if they paid taxes on their activities, they could do anything legal with their money. Since they are tax exempt they are assumed to operate for the public benefit, and therefore are not required to pay taxes. Likewise, they are not allowed to use their funds for anyone's private benefit. Yes, it's a political hit job by the anti gun forces, but dumbass LaPierre gave them the perfect setup to allow an investigation, and if the AG makes her case, they could loose their exempt status.

https://schneider.house.gov/media/p...stions-tax-exempt-status-testifies-non-profit

https://www.thetrace.org/2019/05/he...ns-into-the-nras-nonprofit-status-could-mean/


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> They are tax exempt under code section 501c4 as a community welfare organization established to promote charitable or educational purposes. Again, that status does not allow abuse of monies. If they were a private social organization and if they paid taxes on their activities, they could do anything legal with their money. Since they are tax exempt they are assumed to operate for the public benefit, and therefore are not required to pay taxes. Likewise, they are not allowed to use their funds for anyone's private benefit. Yes, it's a political hit job by the anti gun forces, but dumbass LaPierre gave them the perfect setup to allow an investigation, and if the AG makes her case, they could loose their exempt status.
> 
> https://schneider.house.gov/media/p...stions-tax-exempt-status-testifies-non-profit
> 
> https://www.thetrace.org/2019/05/he...ns-into-the-nras-nonprofit-status-could-mean/


I guess if they can do that then maybe they should also investigate The Clinton Foundation? After all the Clinton's got filthy rich since leaving office.

But that's besides the point as a member of the NRA myself. I'm not at all in favor of LaPierre or any of its staff using the NRA as their own personal piggy bank. I'm not about to give up my membership but when all is said and done I have a funny feeling that Mr. LaPierre will be gone.

On the other hand if the members feel that LaPierre has done an outstanding job in protecting the interests of it's members, he may be worth every penny. Just as any CEO of any successful corporation. I suppose that could be used in his defense? It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


*Analyst alleges major holes in Clinton Foundation records*
www.washingtonexaminer.com/financial-analyst...
"This is a matter of great public interest because we have a major party presidential candidate who has been greatly enriched by the questionable activities of a foundationthat was meant to serve ...

*The Clinton Foundation and Conflicts of Interest - The Atlantic*
www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/03/...
Mar 20, 2015 · Friday's news actually brings two, somewhat-related stories about questionable practices at the Clinton Foundation, the charitable organization that Bill Clinton created after leaving the White House.

*Partners in Crime' or Misunderstood Handling of the Clinton ...*
www.theblaze.com/contributions/partners-in-crime...
Aug 16, 2016 · The Clinton Foundation has recently come under fire for questionable activities. Most notably, the foundation's financial dealings and it's "charitable" donations have been scrutinized because of the appearance that the Clintons have profited personally. POLL: Which state is the worst place to be in during COVID?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have felt the Clinton Foundation should have been investigated from the day Bill left office. But Dem administrations won’t do that, obviously. You really have to ask though, if they were as broke as Hillary claimed when they left, How did they amass what they have now? Pay to Play seems to work very well. Obama the same way. Had nothing in office, now buys $14 mil vacation homes in Nantucket? Or is it Martha’s Vineyard? Being a Dem in a Dem coNtrolled government pays pretty well it seems.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I have felt the Clinton Foundation should have been investigated from the day Bill left office. But Dem administrations won't do that, obviously. You really have to ask though, if they were as broke as Hillary claimed when they left, How did they amass what they have now? Pay to Play seems to work very well. Obama the same way. Had nothing in office, now buys $14 mil vacation homes in Nantucket? Or is it Martha's Vineyard? Being a Dem in a Dem coNtrolled government pays pretty well it seems.


The Obama's are in Martha's Vineyard. Not too far from the ocean. I guess they're not too concerned about the sea levels rising due to climate change?

Being a Dem with the media covering your ass certainly allows you to get away with anything. From what I've heard is that once the pathological lying bitch from Chicago, Arkansas, New York or wherever the hell she claims she's from lost the election funds coming into the Clinton Foundation have dried up. I guess there's nothing to see there? We never did find out the truth about Haiti either.


*Haiti Needs $2 Billion the Clinton Foundation Stole From Its ...*
geopolitics.co/2016/10/11/haiti-needs-2-billion...
Oct 11, 2016 · "Bill Clinton was the designated UN representative for aid to Haiti. Following the earthquake, Bill Clinton had with media fanfare established the Haiti Reconstruction Fund. Meanwhile, his wife Hillary was the U. S. secretary of state, in charge of U.S. aid allocated to Haiti.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

She’s corrupt from the day she was born. I really think the entire impeachment debacle was just a smoke screen to tie up Trump so he wouldn’t or couldn’t get an investigation going on her and the Clinton Foundation. Perhaps after he is re-elected, when the gloves come off, he will get things moving forward. I also believe we will see some real ass kicking of Antifa and others after this November.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> She's corrupt from the day she was born. *I really think the entire impeachment debacle was just a smoke screen to tie up Trump so he wouldn't or couldn't get an investigation going on her and the Clinton Foundation.* Perhaps after he is re-elected, when the gloves come off, he will get things moving forward. I also believe we will see some real ass kicking of Antifa and others after this November.


I think you're right about that. However I don't think that anyone's gonna' do a God damn thing about it. As long as the media does not make an issue out of it or ignores it all together. There will be no public outrage. Then the Clinton's, the Obama's the Biden's and all of their criminal cronies will be laughing all the way to the bank. Do they even look worried? That's why Comey's always got a smirk on his face. They're beyond reproach.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ex-white-house-adviser-steve-134607011.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ex-white-house-adviser-steve-134607011.html


Well, if it's true, he should fry with the corrupt Dems.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I promised to stay away from commenting on politicians and/or politics. 

I'm doing my best...........


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I promised to stay away from commenting on politicians and/or politics.
> 
> I'm doing my best...........


Difficult, ain't it?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Please forgive me, but I have to get this off of my chest. If I've already stated this, well.......I guess that you're gonna hear it again.

Politicians are, for the most part, nothing more than criminals. Criminals who haven't yet been caught, detained, charged, tried, convicted, and then sentenced.

*WHEW!*..............................................................I do feel better!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Great explanation. I can agree, 100%.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Please forgive me, but I have to get this off of my chest. If I've already stated this, well.......I guess that you're gonna hear it again.
> 
> Politicians are, for the most part, nothing more than criminals. Criminals who haven't yet been caught, detained, charged, tried, convicted, and then sentenced.
> 
> *WHEW!*..............................................................I do feel better!


There are no saints among us. There are good people who have broke the law and have used their position to cover their ass. This act compounds the problem of the first crime. The spiral descends to the next lie and so on...............
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trumps-college-admission-now-under-090001578.html


----------

